
Ask HN: Do you think like Hacker News? - zabil
This has happened to me many times.<p>I think about something a topic, an app idea, something I need help on. And a link to it just magically appears on Hacker news (on the front page).<p>I like how it does that. I find it amazing. Does anybody else experience it. Is it because there&#x27;s a pattern? Or that regular hacker news reading shapes my thinking patterns?
======
thepete2
Maybe you only notice it when you've thought about it and those links are
always there?

------
kirubakaran
Could it be Baader-Meinhof effect?

~~~
smarri
Stockholm Syndrome

------
kleer001
“Great minds think alike, though fools seldom differ.”

